# Buying a car in Mallorca / Spain



## robert2891 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi all.
So, I start a new job tomorrow near Magaluf. I am staying with a contact at the moment in Palma. I have no car or transport, and need one urgently, as I will need to take my kids to school as well as get to work. 

I have an NIE number, but that is it. I have been told that i need to register with my local council before I can register a car etc. However, I do not have an address I can use as I don't yet have one.

Please help, need advice how I can do this. - also, at a loss as to how much I should expect for a cheap but decent car.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

robert2891 said:


> Hi all.
> So, I start a new job tomorrow near Magaluf. I am staying with a contact at the moment in Palma. I have no car or transport, and need one urgently, as I will need to take my kids to school as well as get to work.
> 
> I have an NIE number, but that is it. I have been told that i need to register with my local council before I can register a car etc. However, I do not have an address I can use as I don't yet have one.
> ...


yes, you need to sign on the padrón - could you not use the address you're staying at? there's no legal reason not to - you just go back & change it when you move


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

I am managing to rent decent cars from the airport at the moment using various firms/codes etc and I am getting for less than £10 a day - have just rented a 4 door/air-con/full>full fuel policy for 8 days for friends at under £70 for 8 days ~ via Artesa/National > might be an idea until you sort as you need to thoroughly check out any car you intend to buy.


----------



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

robert2891 said:


> Hi all.
> So, I start a new job tomorrow near Magaluf. I am staying with a contact at the moment in Palma. I have no car or transport, and need one urgently, as I will need to take my kids to school as well as get to work.
> 
> I have an NIE number, but that is it. I have been told that i need to register with my local council before I can register a car etc. However, I do not have an address I can use as I don't yet have one.
> ...


Join the Facebook group Mallorca classifieds no agents.


----------

